
Ask HN: How are people getting access to GPT-3? - rexreed
How is it that people are getting access to build all sorts of apps and prototypes with GPT-3 when it seems to be unavailable for most to access? Is there some secret to gaining access to the Beta API?<p>I have some great ideas I&#x27;d like to try as well. Submitted my application weeks ago. Do I need to be on some secret list or say something specific to get access?
======
catacombs
> Do I need to be on some secret list or say something specific to get access?

Pretty much. If you're not somewhat of a who's who in the world of AI and
machine learning, you'll need to wait, like the rest of us, for access to
GPT-3. And it's unlikely OpenAI will give it out to normal people for free.

------
Findeton
The easiest way is indirectly through
[https://play.aidungeon.io/](https://play.aidungeon.io/)

~~~
catacombs
The GPT-3 version is only available to "premium" users, so one will need to
shell out some cash to use it in this specific environment.

